# Hotronix� Video Shows How To Replace Heat Press Circuit Breaker



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hotronix® Video Shows How To Replace Heat Press Circuit Breaker*

Learn how to replace the circuit breaker on Hotronix® Auto Clam and Maxx™ Clam series heat presses in this step-by-step video. It begins by listing the parts, part numbers and tools involved and briefly reviewing safety precautions. This short clip also provides a close-up demonstration with clear, easy-to-follow instructions. Learn how to perform this simple operation in a matter of minutes, and quickly return to heat printing.

Visit Heat Press How to Part Replacement | Stahlsâ€™ Hotronix and click on “How to Replace the Circuit Breaker.” Blue Ribbon Support also is available 24 hours a day, seven days a week, 365 days a year.

For more information, call Hotronix® at (800) 727-8520 or visit www.hotronix.com. 

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

